# KOH, what should I do with this?



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

I was shopping my soap materials this afternoon and I just opened the bags to see that I've bought a kg of Potassium Hydroxide, (KOH) instead of my usual Sodium Hydroxide (NaOH).

It's not worth the trouble to go all the way back to the market to change it, but I really don't know what to do with it.

Should I give it a try for liquid soap? I had no intention going that way, but I hate to see it going to waste. Any ideas?


----------



## kbuska (Aug 13, 2011)

I vote for liquid soap either now or later.


----------



## Ifiyenia (Aug 13, 2011)

kbuska said:
			
		

> I vote for liquid soap either now or later.



I think I'll go with the "later", Kbuska. It seems like way too much time consuming and requires lots of patience, which right now I don't have  
But I know since I have KOH in my hands, I' m bound to use it at some point... uf!


----------



## kbuska (Aug 13, 2011)

Ifiyenia said:
			
		

> kbuska said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True and you would need to find containers.


----------



## carebear (Aug 13, 2011)

It's very stable if you keep it dry and in an air tight container.

You can use it sooner or later for liquid soap, or in combo with sodium hydroxide to make cream soap - which is fun stuff.

liquid soap isn't hard, but it's probably best to concentrate on one new thing at a time.


----------

